# We are getting another Chrisman maltese!!!!



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I am so EXCITED! I just found out that we will be adding a beautiful girl to our family! She is a 5 year old retiree named Jenna. Here is her picture http://chrismanpuppies.com/Jenna.html
Isn't she sweet!?! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She's a doll :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful :wub: I'd like to get a retied baby one day


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

arty: arty: arty: 

Here is another picture of your pretty fur-girl, Jenna.
Congrats!!!! :yahoo: 

http://chrismanpuppies.com/Jenna.html


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She looks so cute, wish it was me. I would love one someday as well.
Best of luck with her, when will you be getting her so you can send us more pictures.
I get more excited hearing about our little furballs then I do about real skin kids now.
Guess I have gone to the dogs.


Lucy


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!!! :cheer: She is a pretty pretty girl!!!! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:wub: A very pretty girl.


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Awww! She's beautiful. Congratulations, and let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky you! I wish I was getting another one


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

SO Happy for you!!! :wub: Jenna is such a pretty girl.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Jenna is sooooo beautiful!! :wub: :wub: 

CONRATULATIONS!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ May 4 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771890


> arty: arty: arty:
> 
> Here is another picture of your pretty fur-girl, Jenna.
> Congrats!!!! :yahoo:
> ...


Carole I think that's the same one. Is there another one on their site? I'm beside myself with excitement! :yahoo:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Shes beautiful :wub: Congratulations! Cant wait to see more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats,she's a doll. :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Color me green with major envy! Congratulations! :drinkup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She is beautiful. I love the name Jenna. Congratulations. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! What a doll baby!!!! She looks tiny from her picture - when are you getting her?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Shes a cutie pie :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: How wonderful Amanda!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled for you....Jenna is beautiful!!!

So when is her homecoming???!!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We should be picking her up within a week or so. I want to make sure I have everything she needs before she comes. I can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Super congratulations! She's beautiful- so excited for you! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations! What a stunning little girl she is.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, She is STUNNING :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy for you. She is a beauty!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a very cute puppy pic of her...what does she look like now??


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations. She looks adorable. Keep us updated on the adjustment to her new home. How exciting!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I guess it was not meant to be. We have a family member in the hospital who's prognosis is not good at this time. As heart breaking as this decision was I know it's not the right time to welcome a new dog into our home. We've been spending ALOT of time in the hospital and just don't have the time a retiree would need to make a smooth transistion. I agonized over this because I wanted her so badly but in the end what was best for her matters more. Hopefully when we are in a more positive place another opportunity will arise. 
Today some dresses I had ordered for her arrived and I was heartbroken opening the package. I was so excited to dress her up and spoil her. :crying: 
Don't tell anyone but I tried the dress on Tobi :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry Amanda, for everything. 
xoxoxo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sorry Amanda :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How sad. I'm sorry about the illness in your family.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Amanda, I am so sorry to hear about your family member and that you won't be able to get Jenna. My thoughts are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

lucky you . . . :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! She's a doll! Love that baby face!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! You were sooo excited. I'm so sorry. I hope things change and your family member feels better soon.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

OH, NO! I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well soon! :grouphug:


----------

